# Cheap Round Pen?



## ejsugg (Jul 10, 2015)

My goal for next year is to build a round pen at my barn at home. I'm thinking of asking for some gift cards at Christmas time to supply stores to help out with the cost, as I don't have too much money to invest in this. I got a fantastic deal on 7 foot treated posts a while back where I traded some old tools and a generator to cover most of the cost. I have enough of these posts to use, as well as a 6 foot gate I can put in, which is already covering a lot of the cost!

I had considered buying wooden boards to do an all wooden round pen, but that seemed like it would be expensive. I was hoping to do a 60 foot round pen, and was told I would probably need 16 foot boards. This just seems like it would be getting pretty expensive when you're looking at three railings for a 60 foot diameter pen. Below I put links to the polytape fencing. I use hi-tensile wire in my pastures, so the horses wouldn't associate this with electric fencing and I would never electrify it for safety purposes. Both horses are extremely respectful of fencing, one of them is old and lazy. The younger horse I have is pretty green, but has had some solid groundwork training and is started under saddle, and has never tried to get out of a fence before. We had a tornado hit our fence one year and it was on the ground; they were running around like idiots but never even thought to step over the down fence to get out!

Do you think using this polytape would be a good idea? If so, would you recommend three or four rows? I thought maybe I could use the two inch tape as the top two rows and then maybe a thinner tape around the bottom. I had also heard of people drilling holes in wooden posts and running the polybraided fence through the holes and doing it that way. Basically i want to make sure it's safe, but I'm looking to spend under $150. I would never have to move it as there's only one place it could go, so portability is not an issue.

Zareba Poly Tape, 2 in. - For Life Out Here


Zareba 1/2 in. Heavy Duty Poly Tape - For Life Out Here

Zareba Heavy Duty Poly Tape, 1 in. - For Life Out Here


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Consider using pallets._
You can purchase "used" pallets for $1.00 or so.
On their end they will give you 4-5 feet in height, then you only need a top board.

Enjoy your project...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

When Pat Parelli asked Tom Dorrance what would make the best round pen, Tom's answer was "One made out of chicken wire." When Parelli asked him why chicken wire, Tom came back with "For cowboys like you who are too strong in the arms and not strong enough in the head. With chicken wire, you won't put too much pressure on the horse."
From _Raise Your Hand if You Love Horses_​ 
If we knew what you want to accomplish with your round pen it would help with a recommendation for materials.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

This may be cheaper than you want to go, but a lot of ranches around here use similar fencing, not for keeping animals in, but more for a visual barrier. Some have more "pickets" to form a solid visual barrier, but from the sounds of it, your horses don't need much.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I made a 60 foot round pen out of posts and two inch electric fencing tape.... it was fabulous for working our two young welsh cobs I dont have it any more. I wouldnt leave anything in it overnight but it was very useful. I also would never have put anything unhandled in there


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> This may be cheaper than you want to go, but a lot of ranches around here use similar fencing, not for keeping animals in, but more for a visual barrier. Some have more "pickets" to form a solid visual barrier, but from the sounds of it, your horses don't need much.


Another idea along the lines of visual barrier, which would be convenient, but cheap only if you can find some used, is snow fence. It comes in 4' tall by 100' long rolls, and you would need most of two for your 60' round pen. Bought new it's in the neighborhood of $80/roll.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Joel Reiter said:


> Another idea along the lines of visual barrier, which would be convenient, but cheap only if you can find some used, is snow fence. It comes in 4' tall by 100' long rolls, and you would need most of two for your 60' round pen. Bought new it's in the neighborhood of $80/roll.


Or that orange construction barrier fencing.

Just look it up. Its Safety Fence comes in green also. 4x100 for $32.

That IMO would work well. Nothing for a horse to get stuck in.

Edited to add Home Depot has the rolls for $28.97. Free shipping over $45


----------

